# Brutus... where are you???



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

After seeing a thread it spurred me to start this one..

Ok so here's the story, maybe you could help me out... My friend had to give up her precious Brutus, my Titan's blood brother, about a year ago, Aug 2011. He was about 18 months old at the time. She lived in Okaloosa County, Fort Walton Beach, FL at the time of the adoption. She never got any information on who was adopting him or anything but went through PAWS I believe and they found the home. 

She always wonders how he is doing and if the family was right for him.. any advice on how I could go about that.. or is that not plausible and maybe even a little out of line for me to even want to find them for her. She doesn't want to pester them.. just wants to know how he is doing. She loved him very much and it was really hard for her to give him up. I think it would be an awesome present for her to hear from the family and have a little update.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

She can call PAWS and they can pass on the info to the new owner but they cannot give the new owners information to her. It would be in the adoptive parents court as to whether or not they would want to contact her.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

That is a good idea.. Maybe I will call them..


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well that was a lot easier than I thought.. spoke with PAWS and they are going to call and give them my number if they want to contact me... I really have no idea why I never thought of doing that. Lol.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

That's great news, I hope she can get some closure knowing he is in a good home..... if his story didn't end well however, will you tell her ?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would it be wrong of me not to?? I think I probably would though.. I'm too honest for my own good sometimes, but I'm not sure.. sometimes ignorance is bliss. I know how sad she was when she found out the sad ending of my boerboel pup after the breeder took her back. That's a tough one.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

OMG guys.. AMAZING news!!!!! Just got a call from the shelter.. they gave me the new owners numebr and email and they spoke with him for a while. Brutus is living the life! He has done some extensive training, not sure what exactly yet, with this man and is defniitely being loved. The new owner wants to meet up with myself, my roommate and meet Titan as well and talk about Brutus's journey so far. He wants lots and lots of pictures.. and will share all he has of Brutus.. he is SO impressed with this boy and has actually tried to find my friend to share with her but the shelter wouldn't give her information out. Apparently this was fate and perfect timing! PAWS wants to do a reunion album for them... this is just so fricken awesome!!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That's AWESOME! And it's so nice that the new owner was happy to talk to share and a get together is even better.
I'm so happy for Brutus too. So, did they keep the name?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Omg! How wonderful is that! Be sure to update us!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh I absolutely will!! I am going to call him in a little bit.. And I believe they did keep the name! Which is super exciting!


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> OMG guys.. AMAZING news!!!!! Just got a call from the shelter.. they gave me the new owners numebr and email and they spoke with him for a while. Brutus is living the life! He has done some extensive training, not sure what exactly yet, with this man and is defniitely being loved. The new owner wants to meet up with myself, my roommate and meet Titan as well and talk about Brutus's journey so far. He wants lots and lots of pictures.. and will share all he has of Brutus.. he is SO impressed with this boy and has actually tried to find my friend to share with her but the shelter wouldn't give her information out. Apparently this was fate and perfect timing! PAWS wants to do a reunion album for them... this is just so fricken awesome!!!


 
AMAZING! YOu'll have to keep me in the loop! I'm so glad my thread inspired you!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

What a wonderful story!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just talked to him. We are going to email and send pictures and keep in touch until we can meet up at a dog park or something. He did change Brutus's name to Harlan (like the 1o0 pt wine) he said he changed it because that was his favorite wine and he felt Brutus was worth 100 pts. Which I thought was awesome. We talked and shared stories and figured out that Harlan and Titan are defnintely brothers.. they have a lot of the same characteristics.. Gosh I am so excited! This just made my day! I am going to wait until Titan is done with his medication.. or at least better before they meet which I think is a good idea. For now... let picture sharing commence!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Invite him to the forum.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Invite him to the forum.


Oh you bet!! I had already planned on it.. he has 3 GSDs total.. 2 red and black males and a red and black, long haired, female :wild:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just a small update on this one.. been a little while... I keep in regular touch with Titan's brother's Family. We meet up regularly fro doggy dates.. and it is so much fun watch the 2 have the same play behaviors. Over the last couple years.. we have compared health histories and he's keeping up with Titan's and I with Harlan's. When anything happens we talk to one another to make sure there isn't a trend genetically.. just a really cool to be in touch with one of Titan's littermates that were purchased in Germany!  Just wanted to share... Titan and Harlan are like the same dog.. harlan with a fluffier tail but they are so similar in play it's funny.


----------

